
Beware of Easy Invoice on OSX. Scary stuff. - AnotherHustler
I&#x27;ve used Easy Books on OSX for the last two years to send quotes, invoices and track payments as a contractor. It&#x27;s simple and it works flawlessly.<p>Today, like any other Friday, I open the app to send a sales invoice. To my horror the app displays a modal dialog saying &quot;Firstly, don&#x27;t worry - your data is still stored on this Mac.&quot; - then it insists I register a free trial account for their online backup service. No register, no access to accounting data.<p>The is absolutely the worst thing I&#x27;ve ever seen. I understand their need to monetise, but locking me out of my data until I&#x27;ve given them something they want is simply wrong.<p>How would you feel? For me, I feel absolutely stupid for using free, proprietary software for my accounts. I&#x27;ve never seen anything like this in my years in software.<p>Does anyone have a suggestion for a good open source accounting package that handles quotes, sales invoices and payment tracking?
======
akulbe
I use Freshbooks. It might not do all you need, but it handles most of it.
It's not open source, but they are trustworthy, and reputable. It's a paid
subscription service.

